# What exactly is topping?



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I hope it's not too silly of a question. But some of the stem plants they refer to pruning as "topping" What is that and how do I do it?

Here is a quote from APC's plant finder;


L. inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba', like others of the Ludwigia genus, grows at an angle above the substrate under good lighting. Profuse branching coupled with rapid growth when under good conditons makes this plant highly invasive in the planted aquarium. Nonetheless, this plant does not handle repeated, intense prunings very well. If pruned across the top, the rooted portions of L. inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba' often turn black and melt away. Instead, this plant should be topped and replanted each time it is pruned.

I think I did this to my Ludwigia  is it ruined after I do this?

But anyways what is this method and could you explain it to me?


----------



## LilLou (Apr 23, 2006)

I believe what they are saying is you cut from the top down and replant what you cut. So if you wanted to bring the plant back to 6" you would cut approx 6" from the top, and replant the top section.

Just making this assumption from the reading. There are people who probably know a lot more on this than me so give them some time and they will chime in.

Lou


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Generally as stem plants get taller the bottoms start to look "shaggy" or "leggy" and the tops almost always look better than the bottoms....the process of topping is cutting the top portion of a stem at a 45 degree angle at the height you would like and simply putting the top portion back into the substrate...you can leave the bottom portion as it will send out side shoots or if it looks too horrible you could pull it and toss it.....


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I top my rare plants. Cut the good part off and lay the rest of the stem horizontal. You get a new stem each node.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies  I still have some things to learn. Thanks for clearing this up. How much is too much or too little though?

Anyone have expierience with L. inclinata var. verticillata 'Cuba'? I think I did what this article said not to do, before I read this. They were growing at a nice rate then they stopped and have pretty much turned black. Although it could be algae, but I'm not sure. Can it be brought back or is it toast?


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

247Plants said:


> Generally as stem plants get taller the bottoms start to look "shaggy" or "leggy" and the tops almost always look better than the bottoms....the process of topping is cutting the top portion of a stem at a 45 degree angle at the height you would like and simply putting the top portion back into the substrate...you can leave the bottom portion as it will send out side shoots or if it looks too horrible you could pull it and toss it.....


What is the purpose of the 45 degree cut?


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Overfloater said:


> What is the purpose of the 45 degree cut?


I think that's what people do when rooting regular terrestrial plants. It creates more surface area and encourages roots to grow, or something like that.

I don't think it's something aquatic gardeners need to worry about. I have never done it and my plants root within a day or two.


----------

